# Mont-Saint-Michel



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

Ahhhh, the old world!
Such a private island for mysterious people.
Lets all go there and have a history party!
JWW


**


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-09-13 12:32:02Reaction Score: 2


Wow. That place is crazy. I wonder if it was planned as an island or was once on a mountaintop and is now an island after flooding.
It seems... impractical. Logistically speaking. Someone could roll up with cannons and just bombard that place with no possibility of a sortie coming from the castle.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-13 14:53:28Reaction Score: 2


I don't think was always an island. Old photo in Seven Wonders of the World by Lowell Thomas shows land. 
Sometimes these old books or shows will have great footage we can't get anymore. I would say old encyclopedias, but they really weren't that great because they had so much to cram in there. Except maybe specialized sets.
I never new about these skyscraper cities in southern Arabia...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-04-18 18:23:08Reaction Score: 3


For the past couple of days Mont-Saint Michel photo pops up on my Windows 10 ... it says Mont-Saint Michel at sunset ... nice photo ... I don't have any complaints as it looks very impressive ... so I did a little checking and landed on Wikipedia ... Mont-Saint-Michel - Wikipedia  ... I am starting to like the official narratives ... maybe I can learn how to write narratives ... looking up the Wikipedia article I found these two photos that I could not resist taking screensnips ... cannons and the star fortress layout ...

I think as human minds inquiring the human past ... we should simply figure out this star fortress thing from scratch ... the cannons of the past are always suspicious to me as they may have been shooting plasma weapons ... essentially plasmoid life forms trapped in geodes which contain quartz made into cannon balls ... the so called "Balls Of The Gods" ... outside the Frist center in Nashville I think the "Balls Of The Gods" are 3 feet or maybe 4 feet diameter ... Frist center used to be the old Nashville Post Office ...


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-04-18 20:10:23Reaction Score: 3


Wrote about it here: Mud flood in the 19th century? - Page 14 - The Wild Heretic

Not much is known about the history of this structure.

There's another island nearby: Tombelaine - Wikipedia

The Mont-Saint-Michel entry on Wikipedia says: "Now a rocky tidal island, the Mont *occupied dry land in prehistoric times*. As sea levels rose, erosion reshaped the coastal landscape, and several outcrops of granite emerged in the bay, having resisted the wear and tear of the ocean better than the surrounding rocks. These included Lillemer, the Mont Dol, Tombelaine (the island just to the north), and Mont Tombe, later called Mont Saint-Michel."

When you look at a satellite image of this structure on Google Maps, it is easy to imagine that Mont-Saint Michel was originally built next to a river on now submerged mainland.


----------



## Dzharo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DzharoDate: 2020-04-18 23:12:31Reaction Score: 2




JWW427 said:


> Ahhhh, the old world!
> Such a private island for mysterious people.
> Lets all go there and have a history party!
> JWW
> ...


Yes, I have been there.  The car park had signs up to leave at a certain time because the tide covered the causeway.  I think they have since done something to the causeway to keep it open all the time now - raised the road?  Tourism !  They have little shops selling tourist junk.  Restaurants - I had lunch at one - French food yum yum - very busy.  People still live in the Mount. I guess they are all servicing the tourist industry,
I went into the room_ full _of torture equipment, one wall all windows, a lovely light, bright room - so they could see what they were doing I suppose, - my word they were _very_ innovative, included was an iron maiden and a rack.  Down to the oubliette, (used when it was a political prison), walked the cloisters, but the most interesting thing I saw was the little room I think it was called camera oscura. Just one man required to sit there on his shift and nobody could get on or off the island without the guard seeing them quite clearly. Nobody could approach the island by sea because the camera showed several miles off island. I think the guard said it was used in the 9th Century (he spoke French so not sure).
Building was done when materials were taken over from the mainland on barges.  A slightly larger than life statue of St Michael perched on one toe right on top of the slender spire.  How did they get it up there?  And balance it?

(I arrived at Le Mont by accident, I was looking for a place called Pique Nique which had signs everywhere, I thought it must be very popular and I would like to see it.  Yes, that is the sort of thing that happens when you go to a country and don't speak the language.)


----------

